# All I want for Christmas........................



## always1more

Is my two front teeth 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## always1more

A little video 

My Movie | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## harrys_mum

ah bless her, shes such a sweetheart.
my kitten has just lost a few front teeth, bless.
michelle x


----------



## always1more

Have you found them Michelle ? x


----------



## CKins

Aww, bless her. I do love Collies. My OH's Mum used to have one caled Kira, she was beautiful.

I remember when Bonz lost all his puppy teeth, I think we've still got most of them...somewhere...


----------



## always1more

You were lucky then CKins to find them 

Thank you for the nice reply


----------



## CKins

always1more said:


> You were lucky then CKins to find them
> 
> Thank you for the nice reply


I'm not sure how we managed to find them, they are really tiny too. I remember the sharp puppy teeth well, ouch! Oh and the puppy breath, I used to love that. None of that now though as Bonz is 6.5 now.

Does you girly still have 'puppy breath'?


----------



## always1more

They are tiny, I'll be lucky to find one, better start looking at the skirting board, garden tree, my trainers, my fingers and so on 

I love the smell of their breath when they just come off the mother suckling, think it's her milk as Star has lost that smell around 4 weeks ago now


----------



## Longton Flyball

I know it's sad but I've collected and kept Clover's.

I've only done that because I don't remember Dukes baby teeth.

I love your dog so cute and adorable why did Clover have to grow up into the monster she is...Duke's still my gorgeous handsome boy though :biggrin:


----------



## peanut651

Just wait till little star gets them then you'll wish she still had that gap lol Shep has knocked the top off all his teeth on the front so he may aswell no have any. It doesn't seem to be bothering him so the vets said just to leave them. He's been like it for 2 years now and still ok.


----------

